# Playing Small Ball !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this am with my little single tube Zinc sling using 2040's cut 6.75" ish and my 32+ draw. I was shooting BB's, a few 7mm steel balls and some 5/16" steel.

To say I was amazed would be a gross understatement, first off I was shooting from about 28 yards through an old broken window and with the contrast I could watch them fly. I will say honestly the BB's were flying faster then my Daisy BB guns by a good margin .... they were rocket ships.

After shooting those for a while I put in a few 7mm steelies ... again, these flew very fast and could be used for small pest birds .. yes they are flying true and really zipped.

I then tried 5/16" and these while not as fast as the 7mm were very close in speed and hit hard, they had more drop at 28 yards then the BB's and the 7mm steel, but not by much. These could be used for HOSP and Starlings at that range I do believe.

Below is a picture of the size difference of the BB,7mm and 5/16 steel. Below that is a small vitamin container that holds more BB's than you could possible shoot in a couple of days, it would also hold a days worth of shooting with the 7mm and 5/16 steel. The last pic is of the Zinc sling I used.

I'm very, very impressed with this small ammo, especially the BB's ... You can shoot until the cows com home and it will cost you a just about pocket change. The 2040 single tubes work very well, but with BB's you do get a bit of finger slap, not as bad with the other two larger sizes.

I'll be going out tomorrow ;- )




























wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I will be shooting my Bone Shooter tomorrow also, set her up with 2040 singles and a small pouch ... this dog bone is actually a pretty good slingshot !










wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I enjoy your enthusiasm wll.

Makes me want to get out and do some shooting in the field as well!

By the way, what is a HOSP?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> I enjoy your enthusiasm wll.
> 
> Makes me want to get out and do some shooting in the field as well!
> 
> By the way, what is a HOSP?


Hosp is an English Sparrow.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again this very cold morning and shot the "Dog Bone" and the zinc sling ... shot BB's only. Boy oh boy do those little guys move quick shooting single 2040 tubes.

After I got home I changed the bands on the dog bone to a small Chinese wire sling and I like it just because it is small and easily fits into your pocket, where the dog bone ... not so much !

Here is a pic of the wire sling. The pouch is small enough for BB's, but will handle 1/4" or 5/16" steel just fine as the 2040 tubes work well with that size ammo having enough poop to push those ammo sizes well. I might add I extended my static tube length a bit so my draw is a bit longer but more comfortable as it is just in back of my ear lobe now










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

While playing around I also did up an old PFS to shoot small ball ammo. This was an oldie but moldie I had lying around the house.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Re-did an old "Luck Ring" (they don't make this size any more). Set it up with a single #303's and a micro fiber pouch .... gong to throw some 5/16" steel with this tomorrow, I think she will throw them pretty good ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot single 2040 tubes today, actually they are all 2040's (I thought the Luck Ring had #303's but it did not).

They shot .177 BB's like a dart, man alive those little guys fly, they also shoot 5/16" steel at a good clip, enough oomph for Starlings at 30 yds for sure ;- ) 3/8" steel is a bit on the heavy side although it flies well, but not the fastest thing in the world with a single tube. With looped tubes it moves 3/8" steel out at a good clip for sure.

Before I shot this am, just before I pulled the tubes back I decided to take a look at my attachments, good thing i did, the tube fork attachment was slipping, I did not tie the constrictor knot tight enough. I made adjustments out in the field but when I got home I retied the constrictor knots quite a bit tighter. ... they were to loose before.

I'll be heading out tomorrow morning for some more practice.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just came back from some more practice... shot BB's and 5/16' with the single tubes slings above. Was happy with the way things went, although it was cold as heck. I can't stress enough how thrilled I am over the single 2040 tubes and BB's ... I know they are faster than any lever action Daisy I had and close to or maybe faster then the old Mod 25 pump action Daisy (those old mod 25's were shooting in the 300-350 fps area as I remember).

wll


----------

